# Ortho Home Defense and the hives



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I would say it unlikely related. Unless he actually sprayed the hives or flowers the bees were working it should not have hurt the bees. When the bees haul out a bunch of dead bees it can be because of some kind of brood problem. Possible DWV or something. Have you done a mite count?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Where is the bees water source? I see quite a few bees at AC condensation drainlines near the foundations of homes. Just a thought.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

The timing is just sooo suspect. No mite count yet, I knew I wouldn't have time for a few days. Everything looks fine other than seeing that one incidence of a bee being tossed, but I am going to rearrange my schedule so that I can get in all the hives on Friday. I will try to get boards in tomorrow.

The condensation lines could definitely be a factor, as they are right up against the wall and I assume that he sprayed that area, as it is not really in the bees' path but we get ants over there something fierce. It is possible that some overspray went into something that they were foraging on.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Monkadelic said:


> The condensation lines could definitely be a factor, as they are right up against the wall and I assume that he sprayed that area, as it is not really in the bees' path but we get ants over there something fierce. It is possible that some overspray went into something that they were foraging on.


They could be drinking the condensation for water and took some back to the hive. Keep an eye on it. I would have waited until fall when they stop foraging.


----------



## taxonomy (Apr 15, 2010)

Totally aside from the bees, you likely have wood or something in contact with the ground, or something sheltering part of the house. A "normal" house shouldn't have an insect invasion and using a chemical to constantly combat it will not fix the underlying problem. 

If husband wound up spraying plants in flower with this product it could kill bees.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

taxonomy said:


> Totally aside from the bees, you likely have wood or something in contact with the ground, or something sheltering part of the house. A "normal" house shouldn't have an insect invasion and using a chemical to constantly combat it will not fix the underlying problem.


Maybe that's great advice for the north east no so much for here in Florida.

I use Demon WP mixed to direction sprayed around base of house and sofits once a month right at dark. Spray around doors and windows. I spray a six foot perimeter on all walk ways, floratam and stone with permithrin mixed to direction. I spot treat any ants mounts close to house.
These chemicals are to toxic to bees but my hives seem to be thriving no issues. 
I'm not a professional,just sharing what works for me. I can't have my kids getting stung by scorpions.
If my wife sees a bug in the house = unhappy! Happy wife= happy life!


----------



## taxonomy (Apr 15, 2010)

Mbeck said:


> Maybe that's great advice for the north east no so much for here in Florida.


Opps. I forgot that people live in other parts of the country! 



Mbeck said:


> If my wife sees a bug in the house = unhappy! Happy wife= happy life!


I find this to be true as well!!


----------



## VolunteerK9 (Aug 19, 2011)

Monkadelic said:


> I'm wondering if I have a situation here, and if so, what guidance can you all offer me?
> 
> I checked on the hives and noticed at least 100-200 dead bees under the entrance of one particular hive. I also noticed bees throwing out a worker bee from another hive, and piling it with the others.


Just a thought, but could the dead bees be casualties of a robbing incident?


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, Florida is definitely a difference place... I don't mind an ant or two, but when I feel like I am housing all the palmetto bugs in the area, yeah, they gotta go. Thanks Mbeck for pointing that out, and for sharing your method of keeping the unwanted insects out. They are so pervasive here, we never had bugs in Colorado. It sure took some getting used to.

Tax, my house is almost a hundred years old, which is very old for my area. Normal doesn't describe it in any way! 

I'm not going to be able to get boards in today, but I will definitely be popping the boxes open tomorrow, probably in the morning.

I haven't seen any more evidence pointing towards anything, though.


----------

